# Warning Southern Spain



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

For those of you heading this way northern and western parts of Valencia are covered in snow the rest of Valencia is flooded with more heavy rain and thunder storms on the way tomorrow .
Much of Murcia above 1000 feet is covered in snow,cant comment on any flooding.
Take Care


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you are just trying to keep it all to yourself. :lol: :lol: 
but thanks for the heads up.due down there middle of April. what is the forecast then.

cabby


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice to see a bit of rain,- the sun gets very boring.   :lol: .----And we do`nt have a hosepipe ban. :lol: 
tuk tuk


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As you were chaps,thunderstorms off the menu today just rain for a few hours this afternoon.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We are in Benicassim . . rained all night but [so far] thismorning its stopped but very cloudy & misty- the forcast is by Fri it will all be back to blue sky & sunshine 8)


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

We are in Altea. Torrential rain all day yesterday but today back to wall to wall sunshine people back on the beaches sunbathing. No sign of flooding here.


----------

